# Going to the north jetty 5-10-14



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

I AM IN HITCHCOCK AND GOING TO PUT IN AT THE DIKE going by myself so if someon e wants to go text me at 832-226-6938 jim 18 ft bonita leaving home about 6 am


----------

